# 7 Tipsters from Betadvisor + Txoods



## Steve (Sep 25, 2015)

Want to start earning a bit' of money with sports betting?
We offer for only 10€ per month tips from 7 professional tipsters of BETADVISOR. 
The numbers speak for themselves, this is one of the few systems that allow you to earn money with sports betting.
In fact this service would cost more than €1000 per month, with us only 10€. Check for yourself the validity of predictions of betadvisor. com. 
You can get the tips on email, Whatsapp or Telegram. 

We will offer the best information of TXODDS too.

For sign up: http://betcare365.jimdo.com/sign-up/

Secure payment with Skrill


----------

